# Reglex 10



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bonjour mes amis

This "little" 28x35mm old girl arrived yesterday, i've searched the net and found references in France and Switzerland to chrono's with the Reglex name and a very pretty round faced one being renovated in Switzerland but nothing similar to this. The balance has the French logo and is inscribed '141 1b' and the back is plain other than the meaningless number 12482. If any one has any knowledge or inspired guesses about her, and of Reglex in general, I'd love to hear it,
























Cordialement et bonne chance mes braves


----------

